# BBQ Thread



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I've been around a little while but haven't seen anything on BBQ. We cook a lot on the Pit here but I guess it's not the most healthy way to eat. I have a lot of experience and always love sharing ideas and techniques if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

One of my favorite hobbies and the reason my homestead WILL have pigs.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I'm not much on Pulled Pork but I do love St. Louis ribs. I know many in the East think Pork is the best.


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm from NC originally. The pig is our state bird.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Boo8meR said:


> I'm from NC originally. The pig is our state bird.


yep. Vinegar or Mustard sauce?


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

rambotex said:


> yep. Vinegar or Mustard sauce?




Lexington. Although, I can make it all. People always want vinegar so I keep some on hand when I'm pulling a shoulder so people can try it.

Personally, neither. My bark is good enough that no sauce is required.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What kind of pit do you have?


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

MO_cows said:


> What kind of pit do you have?


I have a Lyfetime stick burner. 22"pipe; 1/4" thick. Firebox, 36" main chamber and 52" vertical, it's a beast


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Mine is single lid


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

My pit


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Here's a Hickory Smoked Brisket and some St Louis Ribs.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful smoke ring on that brisket!


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Low & Slow + Hickory. Thank you.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I have been smoking meat since i was a kid with my dad . Right now i only have 2 smokers i gave one of mine to my brother.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

That looks fantastic Michael. the color on that Boston Butt is incredible.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you. What is your favorite wood?Mine is cherry . Do you just use your pit for just bar bq or have you tried the sausage & bacon smoking meat side?I recommend smoked meat loaf and chili .The chili i cook on the stove in a dutch oven bottom then transfer it to the smoker for about 2 hr. I is awesome .Here i have a few smoked pizzas, both store bought and homemade.If you try it use a fruit wood . The others are too harsh for the dough. I hot smoke them around 350-400.I like your pit one day maybe i will have one that nice.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Nah, I just smoke meat. Those ideas sound good however.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhmm... Texas pit with Hickory? Oh man... you must not be from Texas.. Mesquite is the wood of choice for Texas pit... It's all I ever use... well. .OK.. maybe some apple for Chicken...


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

simi-steading said:


> hhhmm... Texas pit with Hickory? Oh man... you must not be from Texas.. Mesquite is the wood of choice for Texas pit... It's all I ever use... well. .OK.. maybe some apple for Chicken...


I use Mesquite for Steaks or burgers but not for long cooks. A mix of Seasoned Hickory and Red Oak are my choice.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

And, just an FYI: 95% of the Famous Central Texas BBQ places use Post Oak


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a quick pic of my Weber Smokey Mountain and my Weber grill. The WSM is an 18.5" and the grill is a 22.5". For beef I use hickory with a chunk or two of apple wood, and for chicken I just use apple wood. I've done ribs, those get a combo of apple wood with a couple chunks of hickory.









I don't have any pictures of the brisket I done (I seem to remember when I'm part way through eating it, lol), but here are some pictures of chicken I've done.
The cavity looks terrible on the after picture, but this pic was taken after the lemon, apple, onion, and garlic was removed).
Before:









After:









One I did that I spatchcocked (removed backbone and split down sternum, i.e. butterflied) prior to smoking.


















and some smoked chicken wings next to some flanken style beef ribs done on the grill.









And last but not least - some pics of tri-tip.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Wow, that is pretty. We don't get Tri-Tip here but I've heard it's good. Your birds look great.

I cook bird faster since there is no fat to render out,


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks. I try to find an excuse to use the smoker and grill whenever I can, lol. 

The tri-tip I do on my grill, a little salt, pepper, and onion powder for the seasoning. I sear each side (about a minute or two at the most) then move it off the coals and put soaked hickory wood chips on the charcoal. Then put the lid on for about an hour. It is pulled and rests for a few minutes. Internal temp when it is pulled is around 155 F.

The chickens on the smoker - I do the whole chickens for about 4 hours at around 250 (I use a wireless thermometer so I can be in the house doing other stuff. For the spatchcock chicken, It is about 1.5-2 hours to be done. The wings on the smoker took about 1.5 hours then I put them skin side down on the grill for about 30 seconds to a minute to make sure the skin is crisp (and it leaves a grill mark or two). The chicken is put into a brine (water, salt, and brown sugar) before smoking. It keeps things moist and to me, the bird takes on the smoke better. But that could just be me, lol.

When I do brisket - it generally takes 8 to 12 hours on the smoker, depending on size. I usually do a whole brisket. I'll try to remember to take a picture or two next time I do one. 

ETA: - have you asked a butcher if they can order in a cryo pak of tri-tip for you? If near a military base with a commissary they will do it (assuming base access).


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I brine my birds too. I'll get'em at 325 though, at least to start and then let it die down to 250ish.

I haven't asked anyone to try to order a Tri Tip because we can get briskets here. I haven't however purchased one in a while because of the cost of beef now. A good brisket will cost $45-$60 and I'm not going to pay that.

I've never had a weber but everyone I know that has loved them.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Last brisket I purchased was about a month and a half ago. It wasn't as cheap as they used to be, but it did serve all of the supper guests I had over and left me some leftovers to enjoy for a few days.

The next brisket I'll get will be from the half cow I have on order. For the tri-tip, I buy a cryo-pak at a time (has about 6-8 tri-tips) and then put them into vaccum bags in the freezer. That way I have some on hand.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Do you like Tri Tip better than Brisket?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Sniper you may want to get a oil drip pan to put under your pit.I had a small coal fall between my boards and ruin my deck. You can get them at autozone for under $20.It all looks great.I'd eat at you alls houses anyday.Here is the smoker my dad built been cooking on it for 26 years.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is the fire box.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

rambotex said:


> Do you like Tri Tip better than Brisket?


I like both, not sure if I would say I like one better than the other - as I would gladly sit down to a meal with both on the table and eat equal quantities of each.  




michael ark - thanks, I will see what I can find locally and do something to remedy it.


----------

